
Programming's Impact on Personality - IceCreamYou
http://www.isaacsukin.com/news/2012/08/programmings-impact-personality#.UDK1mxXSWeU.hackernews
======
ntide
Great post. Though I'd say that programming DOES make you less fun. Because
after having programmed for awhile, you eventually learn that you can't
bullshit a compiler. And that immunity to bullshit makes you immune to shitty
friends who spew bullshit. So programming makes you less fun to those people.
:D

But of course, any hobby changes you on the inside. I picked up running last
December, and it's taught me the value of "one step at a time" and "focus on
what's in front of you, not the end goal." I think everyone needs a serious
hobby that teaches these essential life metaphors.

